# Homing Pigeons



## Homing Hobby (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi:
I have been interested in Homing pigeons and a friend had found 6 and gifted to me. I hope they are homing pigeons. Look larger then doves I have seen. I have had them for about 2 weeks but have not had any eggs. Obviously, I am very new at this. Do they get go old to lay?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Sometimes they do actually stop laying, but they are usually old by then. Sometimes they just need to adjust to their new surroundings and feel safe. What kind of nesting boxes and bowls do you have for the couples?

How old are they?

Please do share pics!


----------

